# Taking old camo tape off of shotgun



## Shoalwater (Oct 4, 2007)

My grandfather passed away recently and I was given a few guns. One is an old Rem 1100 that he taped up from end to end years ago to hunt ducks/turkey with. I thought I'd strip it down and restore it back to the way it was. Any suggestions tips on how to get all the adhesive off? Are there certain things that will harm the stock/forearm that I should avoid?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jglenn (Oct 4, 2007)

a heat gun or hair drier should help loosen the tape. Peel it off Slowly

any residue can be softened with WD40 which shouldn't harm anything and then rubbed off.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummm we have a certain anti adhesive spray at work that I have used before for this. I will check tomorow as to the name of it. It didnt harm the gun at all when i used it for the same purpose.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 5, 2007)

shoalwater
There are several glue removing chemicals out there that will get teh glue adhesive off in no time.  I had some logos on my truck and when removed the glue adhesive residue
was everywhere.  A sigh company gave me a small bottle and I used it, and it easily removed all residue with little effort and did not damage to the paint job.  It should work good for you.  Just contact any local sign company and ask them what they use.  WD40 will help BUT it is a penetrant and NOT good for the stock.  It soaks in and will eventually
soften the wood


----------



## broncobob (Oct 5, 2007)

GOO-GONE works really good and won't harm the wood or metal.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Oct 5, 2007)

Just, use WD40,spray it on and peel it off.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2007)

I took some off my dads old single barrel 12 ga after he died....

Heated it up slightly with a hair dryer, and then daubed it with
fresh duct tape...Kinda like you use more chewing gum to
remove chewing gum...
Then used alcohol to remove the rest...His was a real wood stock
and it did not harm it any...
I did use some stock finishing liquid after I finished getting the
tape off...


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 8, 2007)

broncobob said:


> GOO-GONE works really good and won't harm the wood or metal.



I second this till I bought a camo gun used to pull tape off at the end of every turkey season goo gone works great


----------

